
Ask HN: What makes you motivated to do your best at work? - alexpotrivaev
Doing a little research, curious to understand what makes you feel engaged, productive and motivated at work?
======
tboyd47
What makes me feel motivated most is helping people. I don't really care if
what I'm making is "cool," "disruptive," or whatever, I just like creating
tools that other people find useful.

~~~
alexpotrivaev
That's great. You mean it from the perspective of helping people with your
product, not from the perspective of helping your teammates, correct?

~~~
tboyd47
I mean both. I try and balance "helping my teammates" with actually getting
work done, but the positive experience of using my skills to help someone does
help me get through the day.

